# 3 day week confused about JB payment



## cemel69 (19 Mar 2009)

I hope some one out there can help.

I am currently working 5 days a week Mon - Fri. We have just been informed that we will have to go on a 3 day week.

I know I will be entitled to Jobseekers benefit but the question is how much.

I have searched on the forums and citizens information etc but I am still confused. Also, I have been told by other employees who have spouses on a 3 day week in other companies different figures.

How is it calculated?

Should it be €204.30 / 5 x 2days = €81.72
or
€204.30 / 6 x 2days = €68.10
or
€204.30 / 5 x 3days = €122.58
or 
€204.30 / 6 x 3days = €102.15

Really confused - anyone out there already on a 3 day week?


----------



## ATgirl (19 Mar 2009)

Hi cemel69, 
I've been cut from a 5day to 3day week, I get 2 days SW, so €204.30 / 5 x 2 days = €81.72.
I was told that I'm getting 2 days because:
1.    I'm systematic short term working and not casual
2.    I've been with my employer for more than 6months
3.    I put on the form I had to fill out at the beginning that this was a temporary measure (even though now its looking like a permanent thing).

However, friends of mine are in the same situation (but since before christmas) and are getting 3 days.  I have no idea why.

make sure you go to the SW on the first day that you're not working to sign on.


----------



## cemel69 (19 Mar 2009)

Thanks Atgirl.

It is very strange that they are paying out 2days to one person and 3days to another even if they started the 3day week before you.

Do the sw offices even know how to deal with this.

I think I will work my budget around getting paid for 2 days.  At least if i get paid for 3 it'll be a bonus.


----------



## Welfarite (20 Mar 2009)

cemel69 said:


> Thanks Atgirl.
> 
> It is very strange that they are paying out 2days to one person and 3days to another even if they started the 3day week before you.
> 
> Do the sw offices even know how to deal with this.



Yes they do and here is how they operate it! Read under 'Substantial Loss of Employment' section....it's not easy to understand it but pity the staff who have to implement it too!


----------



## Gus2008 (20 Mar 2009)

Mrs Gus went on a 3 day week in February and was getting €102.15 (thankfully, she's back to a 5 day now!) but I'm surprised that there is a difference in the amounts paid out...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Mar 2009)

I found this very difficult to understand and so have written an article about it on [broken link removed] 

Brendan


----------

